# Friedfischangeln über Nacht?



## Stephan222 (9. September 2007)

Hallo,

kann man eigentlich über Nacht Friedfische angeln, oder schlafen die alle Nachts? |kopfkrat
Ich habe das mal probiert, ausser einen Rotauge (auf Made) gegen 22:00 Uhr nichts.


----------



## Stefan6 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Klar schlafen die auch Nachts,liegen am Grund.Nur die Aale sind dann unterwegs und fressen die kleinen schlafenden Fische.#d:q:q


----------



## andre23 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

also ich habe mit wurm, bei nacht, schon schøne pløtzen auf aal gefangen:q:q:q


----------



## Stephan222 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

ich habe es mir fast gedacht.
Die Biester sollen beissen, nicht schlafen. :q


----------



## BASS HUNTER (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Die Wissenschaft steht mit der Schlafforschung bei Fischen auch noch ganz am Anfang. Was man aber weiß, ist, dass Fische tatsächlich ruhen. Einige tun dies jahrezeitenabhängig. Im Winter nimmt im kalten Wasser die Körpertemperatur ab und die Fische eine Ruhestellung ein, etwa auf dem Boden von Gewässern. Andere schlafen des tags und sind nachtaktiv!  aber Friedfische fang ich bei uns Besser als in der nacht!


----------



## schrauber78 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

@stephan6 du kleiner zyniker!!! :q:q

btw. ich hab nachts meine kapitalsten karpfen gefangen


----------



## gründler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

hi
Lege mal bevor es Dunkel wird ein großen Futterplatz an mit 3-5ltr bist Du gut bedient,wenn Du das mal tun solltest berichtest Du uns wie es wahr.
Hier klappt das mit großen Brassen Super.#h


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Vor allem die Großen Exemplare gehen im Schutz der Dunkelheit auf Futtersuche

Barben,Karpfen,Schleien,Brassen und kapitale Rotaugen

mfg Flo


----------



## Sicki67 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Hallo Stefan222

ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das nicht alle Fische nachts schlafen!!!
Es kommt auf das Gewässer an in dem Du angeln möchtes, in einigen Gewässern beißen gerade die größeren Weißfische nachts weitaus besser als am Tage. Woran das genau liegt kann ich Dir aber auch nicht sagen. Must Du ausprobieren.
Ich selber habe meine besten Fanggewichte in der Nacht erzielt.
z.B. habe ich bei einem Freundschaftsabgeln an der Aue bei Steyerberg( Niedersachsen )
schon einige Kilo Brassen gefangen ( anschließend wieder zurück gesetzt )
Auch an der Weser haben wir schon sehr gute Fanggewicht über Nacht erreicht.
Nur leider fehlt mir heute die Zeit zum Stippen, aber wenn ich mal die Zeit finde gehe ich meist Nachtangeln. Es gibt für mich nichts Angeltechnisch schöneres als eine Knicklichtpose bei Nacht langsam abtauchen zu sehen, und anschließend einen großen Brassen oder Aland zu drillen. 

Wünsche Dir bei der Suche nach einem geeignetem Gewässer viel Erfolg.
Wenn Du eins gefunden hast, und mal so richtig die ganze Nacht schöne Fische gefangen hast, wirst Du mich vielleich verstehen.

Gruß Sicki


----------



## Gardenfly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

in Holland giebt es Nachtwettkämpfe bei denen hauptsächlich mit der Feeder geangelt wird.
Es sollen dort Gesammtgewichte von 50-80kg pro Tandem an der Tagesordnung sein.


----------



## Stephan222 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Moin #h,

stimmt, angefüttert habe ich nicht, sollte ich vielleicht mal in Zukunft machen. 

Geangelt habe ich im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal.

Wenn das tatsächlich Nachts solche Brocken werden können, habe ich ehrlich gesagt schiss vor meine Matchrute.

Wo stehen die Fische Nachts, mehr an der Sprungwand, oder weiter drin?
Tagsüber habe ich gute, aber kleinere Karliber im kleinen Hafenbecken gefangen, ziemlich weit in der Mitte.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Ich fange meine Rotaugen meistens Nachts dann kommen die bei uns am See hoch an die Oberfläche und zocken sich alle mücken etc. weg,das ist aber nicht an jedem Gewässer so ich habe das Glück!
Ich angel dann mit Pose 30cm unter der Oberfläche mit Knicklicht!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Stephan222 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

klar, mit Pose und Knicklicht über Nacht angele ich auch.

In welcher Entfernung (vom Ufer aus) schmeisst Du die Pose rein?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Ich fange meine Rotaugen meistens Nachts dann kommen die bei uns am See hoch an die Oberfläche und zocken sich alle mücken etc. weg,das ist aber nicht an jedem Gewässer so ich habe das Glück!
> Ich angel dann mit Pose 30cm unter der Oberfläche mit Knicklicht!
> 
> mfg Marvin


 
Wie kann man den Nachts sehen wie Fische an der Oberfläche Mücken fressen????#c|kopfkrat

´@ Stephan ne Matchrute wird wohl ein Kilo Brassen aushalten|supergri|uhoh:


mfg Flo


----------



## feederangler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Eine Frage die sich den meisten Anglern garnicht stellt, da in vielen Bundesländern einfach Nachtangelverbot herrscht.


----------



## Steffen90 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

ich hab nachts meine größten brassen gefangen.... alle innerhalb einer woche.... die kleinste hatte 5 pfund.... und das war mit abstand die kleinste... (zweitkleinste 7pfund) die größte hatte 9pfund...  alle konnte ich an meiner winklepicker SICHER landen... deine matchrute macht das sicher ohne probleme mit!
das wichtigste ist das gute anfüttern! wenn du die möglichkeit hat fütter vorher täglich 3-4 tage lang kurz vor dem dunkelwerden an... du wirst sehen das knallt dann richtig.... und 4-5liter futter+ zwei dosen mais sind nicht zu viel...


----------



## Sirrel (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Nachts verstärkt die dickeren Brassen beißen. Bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit kleinzeugs, und ab und zu mal was größeres, danach aber verstärkt kapitale Brassen und kaum kleinvieh.
Mit 2 Feederuten ne Nacht an unserem See (Vechtesee), macht schon ne Menge Spaß


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Im Fluss können wir in der Dunkelheit vor allem gute Barben und Brassen fangen


----------



## Stephan222 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

4-5 ltr am einen Abend zum anfüttern?
Dann sind die Fische doch vorher schon satt, bevor die am Haken sind. 
Nein, Spass bei Seite, ich probiere es mal aus.
Die Futterbälle ziemlich kräftig kneten, damit die auf den Grund fallen?
Es handelt sich, wie schon gesagt, um relativ stilles Gewässer (Kanal).

Und was für Köder nimmt man da am besten, Mais oder Made?
Und was für eine Hakengrösse?


----------



## Steffen90 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> 4-5 ltr am einen Abend zum anfüttern?
> Dann sind die Fische doch vorher schon satt, bevor die am Haken sind.
> Nein, Spass bei Seite, ich probiere es mal aus.
> Die Futterbälle ziemlich kräftig kneten, damit die auf den Grund fallen?
> ...


ja! 4-5 liter zum vorfüttern! + zwei dosen mais.... 
am abend wo du angelst 6 liter.... aber am anfang würde ich ca. 2 liter anfüttern und nach jedem fisch einen kleineren ballen nachfüttern.
fischen würde ich mit einer dosenmais made combi am 12er bis 14er haken am 14-16er vorfach.
das futter muss so fest sein das die ballen sich SCHNELL am grund auflösen aber fast unbeschadet dort ankommen.


----------



## Stephan222 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Danke Steffen!


----------



## Stephan222 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

mir ist da noch eine Frage eingefallen (wohl nicht die letzte):

das Futter habe ich selber für den Kanal zusammengestellt, was so aussieht:
1kg Erdnussmehl
1kg Zwiebackmehl
1kg Bisquitmehl
1kg Maismehl
1kg Hanfmehl (geröstet)
2kg Paniermehl

Da ja bald die Erntezeit für Mais ist, habe ich mir gedacht, trockne ein paar, ab damit in die Kaffemühle und ins Futter mischen.
Wieviel Mais (als Maiskolben bezogen) würdet Ihr in 7kg Futter machen?


----------



## Sirrel (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Finde ich persönlich ein wenig zu viel anfütterei!
Die hälfte tuts mMn. auch!  Gerade in einem fast stehendem Gewässer! Ich persönlich fische ziemlich viel in kleinen Kanälen mit extrem wenig Strömung, und habe auch mit einer geringen Menge Futter guten Erfolg!




Stephan222 schrieb:


> 4-5 ltr am einen Abend zum anfüttern?
> Dann sind die Fische doch vorher schon satt, bevor die am Haken sind.
> Nein, Spass bei Seite, ich probiere es mal aus.
> Die Futterbälle ziemlich kräftig kneten, damit die auf den Grund fallen?
> ...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

hab auch schon gute erfahrungen mit Friedfische in der Nacht gemacht#6vorallem von der größe her


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Wie kann man den Nachts sehen wie Fische an der Oberfläche Mücken fressen????#c|kopfkrat
> 
> ´@ Stephan ne Matchrute wird wohl ein Kilo Brassen aushalten|supergri|uhoh:
> 
> ...



Weil man diese Mücken und die anderen Vicher sieht auch wenns dunkel ist hört und sieht man sie ich angel immer gegen Anfang an-1.00uhr! :g

Und ich fische dann so 10m vom Ufer! :q :q :q


----------



## Stephan222 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

ein 14 Jähriger gehört über Nacht ins Bett. 

Aber zurück zur meine andere Frage, weiss das jemand, kann man das pauschalisieren?



> das Futter habe ich selber für den Kanal zusammengestellt, was so aussieht:
> 1kg Erdnussmehl
> 1kg Zwiebackmehl
> 1kg Bisquitmehl
> ...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Weil man diese Mücken und die anderen Vicher sieht auch wenns dunkel ist hört und sieht man sie ich angel immer gegen Anfang an-1.00uhr! :g
> 
> Und ich fische dann so 10m vom Ufer! :q :q :q


 
Was habt ihr den für Rotauge die man hört wenn sie ne Mücke von der Oberfläche fressen???#c|kopfkrat

Also ich habe die Erfahrung vor allem in kleineren Flüssen gemacht das weniger Füttern oft mehr ist...

mfg Flo


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (10. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> ein 14 Jähriger gehört über Nacht ins Bett.
> 
> Aber zurück zur meine andere Frage, weiss das jemand, kann man das pauschalisieren?




Ja erstmal gehöre ich ans Wasser und aufkeinen Falll ins Bett :g

Ich würde nicht zuviel Mais reintuen das es nach meiner Erfahrung schnell sättigt also wenn du 5kg Futter hast sollten da schon 1kg drinn sein! :m 

Und an alle man hört die Mücken und die anderen Brummer nicht die Fische#q,obwohl man die hört wenn sie die Vicher von der Oberfläche zocken ist ja nur 5-10m vom Ufer weg! #6

mfg Marvin


----------



## KarpfenFan (10. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Ich geh immer mit meiner telerute stippen unf fische dann immre 5m vom ufer weg je nachdem wie tief das gewässer dort ist dann werfe ich immer 2-3kg Ölteigplatten rein funktionier toll dann noch die bremse niedrig stellen und schon geht das mit meiner 30er Schnur mit 6,7kg tragkraft!!!

PS:hab so meinen 16kg karpfen gefangen hab ihn ne 1/2 Stunde gedrillt!!!

mfg


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Und an alle man hört die Mücken und die anderen Brummer nicht die Fische#q,obwohl man die hört wenn sie die Vicher von der Oberfläche zocken ist ja nur 5-10m vom Ufer weg! #6
> 
> mfg Marvin


 
okay auf 5m ist das was anderes, aber wenn ich Mücken höre kann sich nicht gleich davon ausgehen das sie auch von den Fischen gefressen werden

So Killerrotaugen die so nen Radau beim fressen machen hätte ich auch gerne|supergri

mfg Flo


----------



## Maurice (10. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

hi
bei mir nicht in NRW und das ist auch gut so.
mfg
Maurice


----------



## Stephan222 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

hi,
was nicht in NRW? |kopfkrat


----------



## Stephan222 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

so, ich bin heute mal angefangen, anzufüttern.
Morgen noch einmal und am Mittwochabend/Nacht geht es los.

Ich hoffe nur, dass andere Angler das nicht ausnutzen. :c
Ich war nämlich nicht allein heute beim anfüttern und die anderen haben genau gesehen, wo ich das Futter hingeschissen habe.


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (11. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

schon Schei****

Ich bin gestern von meinem Futterplatz abgehauen, da nebenan einer saß.


----------



## Stephan222 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ...12er bis 14er haken am 14-16er vorfach.


es gibt ja soo viele verschiedene Haken, die auch in der Grösse unterschiedlich ausfallen.
Es stehen für meinen Fall folgende Haken zur Verfügung:
Maishaken, Madenhaken, Karpfenhaken, Brassenhaken, Rotaugenhaken und Allround-Friedfischhaken.
Die sind doch normal alle gleich, oder?
Welchen würdet Ihr nehmen?

Wie gesagt, die Hakengrössen fallen alle gegeneinander unterschiedlich aus. |kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen90 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> es gibt ja soo viele verschiedene Haken, die auch in der Grösse unterschiedlich ausfallen.
> Es stehen für meinen Fall folgende Haken zur Verfügung:
> Maishaken, Madenhaken, Karpfenhaken, Brassenhaken, Rotaugenhaken und Allround-Friedfischhaken.
> Die sind doch normal alle gleich, oder?
> ...


es kommt drauf an von welcher firma die sind... ich würde warscheinlich die brassenhaken nehmen.


----------



## Stephan222 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

ja hast Recht, es gibt da sooo viele Firmen, die die Haken anbieten, da wird einen Schwindelig. |uhoh:

Ich nehme mal die Brassenhaken.

Kannst Du mir noch ein Tipp geben, wie weit ich den Haken spannen soll/muss?
Auf den Grund, oder kurz drüber?


----------



## Steffen90 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Kannst Du mir noch ein Tipp geben, wie weit ich den Haken spannen soll/muss?
> Auf den Grund, oder kurz drüber?


wie spannen?? 
wenn du das meinst: ich würde auf grund fischen... so das ca. 5-10cm des vorfaches auf dem grund aufliegen.


----------



## Stephan222 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

ja, das meinte ich.
Ich Danke Dir!!!

LG,
Stephan


----------



## Stephan222 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

arrgg, da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein:
wie sollte man am besten die Bremse der Rolle einstellen?
Ich denke mal, so wie beim Zander nicht, mit Freilauf!?


----------



## Steffen90 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> arrgg, da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein:
> wie sollte man am besten die Bremse der Rolle einstellen?
> Ich denke mal, so wie beim Zander nicht, mit Freilauf!?


ich dachte du angelst mit der matchrute und pose??? dazu gehört ne kleine bis mittlere rolle mit 20er schnur... stell die bremse wie so ein, das du mit der hand noch relativ leicht schnur abziehen kannst. aber nicht zu locker... ungefähr so wie beim feinen forellenfischen.


----------



## Stephan222 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

na ja, bin am überlegen, ob ich zusätzlich zu der Matchrute noch zwei Stellruten von einer Länge von 7,2 Meter und Freilaufrolle dazunehme.
Den Freilauf muss man ja nicht rein machen.

Man darf ja drei Ruten bei uns auf einmal benutzen, und da ich nur eine Matchrute habe...


----------



## Sirrel (11. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Was möchtest du denn mit den 2 7,2m Ruten anfangen? Doch wohl nicht Brassen und Rotaugen oder?

Konzentriere dich lieber auf die eine Matchrute, und wenn dus unbedingt willst, bestück die langen Dinger mit nem schönem Wurmbündel, da kann dann ja schon mal der ein oder andere Aal  draufgehen. Außerdem macht die wenig Arbeit!


----------



## Stephan222 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

hast auch wieder Recht.


----------



## Stephan222 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

soo, ich habe jetzt drei Tage hintereinander angefüttert, so ca. 5kg pro Tag und war heute von 19:00-00:30 Uhr angeln.
Nichts, rein gar nichts, noch nicht einmal einen kleinen zupfer. #d
Ich habe drei Variationen ausprobiert, den Haken auf Grund, kurz über den Grund und in der Mitte.
Wird wohl so sein, dass mein Futter, mit den ich angefüttert habe, wohl nicht gestimmt hat (von der Zusammensetzung), sonst kann ich mir nichts anderes vorstellen, zumal Ihr ja gesagt habt, Du fängst was. |rolleyes
Oder aber bei uns im Kanal sind keine Fische mehr, ausser Kaulbarsche, die ich per Wurm gefangen habe (habe normal auf Aale abgesehen, zusätzlich zu meiner Matchrute).


Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## schrauber78 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

sitzen bleiben!!! du musst erstmal rausfinden, wann die karpfen an deinem platz vorüber ziehen. 
ich hab festgestellt, dass es an der selben stelle zur gleichen jahreszeit zu verschiedenen zeiten kommen kann.
ich angle seit jahren immer zu himmelfahrt von mittwoch nachmittag bis sonntag nachmittag. in dem einen jahr fing ich meine karfen in der nacht gegen 1 uhr im anderen jahr war es 6 uhr in der früh und in nächsten jahr war es 21 uhr.


----------



## Kite (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

@Stephan222
Aus welcher Ecke vom Münsterland kommst denn? ^^


Ich habs auch ab und an mal nachts am Do-Ems Kanal versucht. 
Am Wendebecken in Rheine. 
Weißfische gibs dort einige, nur die Zander und Aale lassen sich net blicken. (oder beißen nur net an)
Aber so wie ichs nachts bei nem anderen Angler gesehen hab, beißen die Brassen auch nachts.


----------



## Stephan222 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

@Kite
genauso wie Du, aus Rheine.
Ich habe am Venhaus im Hafen, und zwar direkt in den Hafenbecken das ausprobiert.


@schrauber78
das heisst also, ich sollte die ganze Nacht bis nächsten Morgen (länger geht leider nicht, muss ja noch nebenbei arbeiten ) dabei bleiben?


----------



## buk (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Auch wenn du die Futtermenge als Tipp bekommen hast und ich den Kanal nicht kenne, kommt mir die Menge zuviel vor.

Falls du, davon geh ich mal aus, "normales" Futter verwendet hast, kann ich es mir nur dadurch erklären, dass es zuviel war.

Das einzige was ich dir als kleinen Tipp geben würde ist, sobald es dunkel wird den Köder auf Grund zu legen. Brassen sollten dann immer drin sein.

Falls es gezielt um Karpfen geht (hab den Trööt überflogen) an Schrauber78 halten.

gruss


----------



## Stephan222 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



buk schrieb:


> Falls du, davon geh ich mal aus, "normales" Futter verwendet hast...
> gruss


Was ist für Dich "normales Futter"?

Das Futter habe ich selber für den Kanal zusammengestellt, was so aussieht:
1kg Erdnussmehl
1kg Zwiebackmehl
1kg Bisquitmehl
1kg Maismehl
1kg Hanfmehl (geröstet)
2kg Paniermehl

Darin eine Dose Maden und zwei Dosen Mais.


Gruss,
Stephan


----------



## schrauber78 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

@stephan wenn du kannst, würd ich ruhig mal 2 tage am wasser verbringen. am günstigsten ist da dann wohl ein wochenende...

hier bei mir am kanal sieht es im mom so aus, dass ich nach 1 uhr zusammen packen kann und dann wieder um 5.30 uhr anfangen kann. dauwischen beisst hier absolut nix. letztes jahr sah das noch anders aus. aber probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Stephan222 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

@schrauber78

dann müsste ich mir aber erst einmal eine Standheitzung ins Auto bauen, bei den kalten Temperaturen heut zu Tage. 

Mein Rod-Pod kommt hoffentlich dieses Jahr noch und werde mir dann eine Woche extra dafür Urlaub nehmen, dann geht es richtig los.


----------



## Stephan222 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

was meint Ihr denn zu der Futterzusammenstellung, geht das so in Ordnung?
Ich würde gerne selber mein Futter zusammen mischen, und nicht fertig kaufen.


----------



## schrauber78 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Was ist für Dich "normales Futter"?
> 
> Das Futter habe ich selber für den Kanal zusammengestellt, was so aussieht:
> 1kg Erdnussmehl <<< herzhaft
> ...


 
ich würd den zwieback weg lassen und das erdnussmehl ebenso. das sind einfach zu viele geschmäcker auf einmal und anstatt des maismehls würd ich noch polenta nehmen.

wir haben bei uns am see einen alten kirschbaum am wasser stehen und ich hab festgestellt, dass wenn wir das futter mit kirschsaft anrühren die fische besser beissen, wenn man in der nähe des baums angelt.

du kannst es ja mal mit verschiedenen aromen aus dem supermarkt als zusatz versuchen


----------



## buk (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Was ist für Dich "normales Futter"?


 
Das was du benutzt hast.
Das "normal" sollte nur irgendwelche Experimente ausschliessen.

Mein Futter ist häufig beliebig zusammengestellt.Mit der Zeit weiss man was an welchen Plätzen etwas besser funktioniert.Da ich aber nicht unter "Wettkampfbedingungen" fische mach ich daraus keine Wissenschaft.

Da helfen wohl eher Tipps von Leuten die das Gewässer kennen.

gruss


----------



## Sirrel (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Ich hab ja schon vorher in diesem Thread gesagt, das ich die Futtermenge für überzogen halte. Was nicht deinen Misserfolg erklärt, aber ein Faktor seinen kann! Bevor du jetzt unmengen an Futter ausgibst, besorg dir doch ne Packung Fertigfutter, und setz dich ohne vorheriges anfüttern hin, sondern Fütter gleich an. Gleich die Euros Literweise ins Wasser zu schmeißen habe ich noch nie gemacht, erst probieren obs so geht ;-)
Wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe, hast du mit 2 Wurmruten gefischt und mit einer Matche mit Made. In welchen Bereich des Wassers hast du mit Made gefischt?


----------



## Stephan222 (14. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

ich wollte es gerade schreiben.
Das experimentieren mit Mehlen und Lockstoffen ist sehr teuer im Gegensatz zum Fertigfutter.
Ein Sack Fertigfutter von 12kg kostet mir knapp 12 Euronen.
Für die Mehle habe ich insgesammt über 25 Euronen mit der gleichen Menge ausgegeben.
Hatte ehrlich gedacht, man kommt so günstiger weg und würde besser klappen. |kopfkrat

Aber ich will nicht sparen, wenn es sich lohnen würde.

Heute habe ich erfahren, dass bei uns direkt im Hafenbecken, wo Fracht verladen wird (in der Regel Weizen, Roggen ect), auf knapp 7 Meter ausgebaggert wurde.
Vorher waren es knapp 2,5 Meter.
Kein Wunder, dass da momentan nichts los ist. :c

Den Haken habe ich nur bei meiner Matchrute auf knapp 4,5 Meter bekommen, da ich nur eine feste Pose drauf hatte.
Ich werde mir mal eine andere Stelle suchen, die nicht so tief ist.
Zwar könnte ich mit meiner Standrute (7,2 Meter) die Stelle ausprobieren, aber ich denke mal, dass ich damit auch nicht weiter komme, weil frisch ausgebaggert wurde.


----------



## Sirrel (16. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Pack dir nen Waggler dran und gut iss ;-)

Am Grund wirst du wahrscheinlich mehr erfolg haben!


----------



## Stephan222 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

hmm, meinste?
Dann kann ich auch genauso gut eine Laufpose nehmen, oder? |kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> ich wollte es gerade schreiben.
> Das experimentieren mit Mehlen und Lockstoffen ist sehr teuer im Gegensatz zum Fertigfutter.
> Ein Sack Fertigfutter von 12kg kostet mir knapp 12 Euronen.
> Für die Mehle habe ich insgesammt über 25 Euronen mit der gleichen Menge ausgegeben.
> ...


 


 #hVersuchs mal mit der Feeder Rute


 Gruß aus castrop


----------



## Sirrel (17. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Geht natürlich auch, falls er eine hat ;-)


----------



## Stephan222 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

klar habe ich Feeder Ruten.
Aber warum gerade Feeder Ruten?
Ich habe damit noch nie geangelt, kenne die Technik nicht.


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (17. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

... weil Du eine 7m Rute brauchst um am Kanal an den Grund zu kommen #d#d
Und auch mit Deinem bestellten Rod-Pod bekommst Du den Köder nicht in die richtige Tiefe.
Und flacher als 4m würde ich nicht suchen.
Mach Dir lieber um das Gewässer und Deine Angelmethode gedanken als um Futter oder Rod-Pod #d#q


----------



## Sirrel (17. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Warum besitzt du Feederruten wenn du die Technik nicht kennst? 
Ist eigentlich ganz einfach, mit ner einfachen Schlaufenmontage nen Futterkorb montieren, Vorfach dran, Korb mit Futter füllen, Maden an den Haken, einwerfen und dann die Rute im ca. 90°Winkel zur Angelstelle aufstellen. Wenn die Spitze zuckt -> anhauen ;-)

(so mal ganz im Groben beschrieben)

Ist wirklich effektiv, schöne Rotaugen und feine Brassen sitzen da schon drin.


----------



## Stephan222 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

@hoffeichfangwas
nicht so aggresiev Bitte!


@Sirrel
ich habe die geschenkt bekommen.
Danke für Deine Beschreibung.
Mal schauen, was ich über die Ruten-Technik so finde.


----------



## Molke-Drink (25. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

Ich würde es auch erstmal mit nem Fertigfutter im Futterkorb probieren,ich lasse meine Picker einfach die Spunwand runterfallen und bekomme meine bisse.


----------



## ^nik^ (27. September 2007)

*AW: Friedfischangeln über Nacht?*

hi,
bei uns am gewäser fängt man nachts höchstens ein paar schleien,aber andere friedfische beißen nicht:c.ich fische dann meistens auf karpfen,macht auch mehr laune:q.
gruß nik


----------

